# New to the group and a ever growing collection



## Astokes85 (Nov 4, 2021)

This will be my 2nd post for the collection. I probably should have did all this differently but i hope yall enjoy. As I said before feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Dogo (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## klaatu (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi. Welcome to the site. I have a question concerning a fruit jar in picture #7. The jar appears to be "The Marion Jar Mason's Patent Nov.30th 1858". This is a fairly common jar in Aqua colored glass, but is the jar pictured clear (colorless) glass? If so, that is a pretty scarce jar rarely seen in clear glass.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 5, 2021)

Suriname? How old we talking? 1600's? Love the Benicia. I have to ask about these two. Top one especially. Unique looking, is that the original closure? Thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Astokes85 (Nov 6, 2021)

klaatu said:


> Hi. Welcome to the site. I have a question concerning a fruit jar in picture #7. The jar appears to be "The Marion Jar Mason's Patent Nov.30th 1858". This is a fairly common jar in Aqua colored glass, but is the jar pictured clear (colorless) glass? If so, that is a pretty scarce jar rarely seen in clear glass.





klaatu said:


> Hi. Welcome to the site. I have a question concerning a fruit jar in picture #7. The jar appears to be "The Marion Jar Mason's Patent Nov.30th 1858". This is a fairly common jar in Aqua colored glass, but is the jar pictured clear (colorless) glass? If so, that is a pretty scarce jar rarely seen in clear glass.


Not totally sure. It seems it has a Blue/Aqua hue to it on one or two spots. Also in certain light it seems more clear. I took a couple pictures. If it was the Aqua color at one time, its faded quite a bit.


----------



## Astokes85 (Nov 6, 2021)

Astokes85 said:


> Not totally sure. It seems it has a Blue/Aqua hue to it on one or two spots. Also in certain light it seems more clear. I took a couple pictures. If it was the Aqua color at one time, its faded quite a bit.


----------



## Astokes85 (Nov 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Suriname? How old we talking? 1600's? Love the Benicia. I have to ask about these two. Top one especially. Unique looking, is that the original closure? Thanks.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes Suriname, in South America. It was found under a house. My bf watched him dig it out. Then paid for it and it was shipped to him. 1700's actually. I took a screenshot of one similar online. 

As far as the Benicia. I'm assuming yes it's the original closure. He thinks so as well. I took some close up pictures. I hope that helps. I can't wait for The Red Book to come.


----------



## Astokes85 (Nov 6, 2021)

Astokes85 said:


> Yes Suriname, in South America. It was found under a house. My bf watched him dig it out. Then paid for it and it was shipped to him. 1700's actually. I took a screenshot of one similar online.
> 
> As far as the Benicia. I'm assuming yes it's the original closure. He thinks so as well. I took some close up pictures. I hope that helps. I can't wait for The Red Book to come.


----------



## Astokes85 (Nov 6, 2021)

Astokes85 said:


> Yes Suriname, in South America. It was found under a house. My bf watched him dig it out. Then paid for it and it was shipped to him. 1700's actually. I took a screenshot of one similar online.
> 
> As far as the Benicia. I'm assuming yes it's the original closure. He thinks so as well. I took some close up pictures. I hope that helps. I can't wait for The Red Book to come.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 7, 2021)

Kind of a strange display. Things from the latter part of the 20th century in close proximity to things from the early to late 1800s. Worthless next to valuable. Definitely not how I display, but whatever floats your boat, floats your boat ! Lovely onion bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 7, 2021)

That's a really interesting one, never seen anything like it before.  The closure on the top looks like something off of an old fruit jar.  Any idea what it was used for originally?

Edit: For some reason the quote thing isn't working.  This is in reference to that Sparklett's bottle with the glass top.


----------



## Astokes85 (Nov 8, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Kind of a strange display. Things from the latter part of the 20th century in close proximity to things from the early to late 1800s. Worthless next to valuable. Definitely not how I display, but whatever floats your boat, floats your boat ! Lovely onion bottle.


I'm so sorry. It's not intentional. He just kinda threw everything together up there. More about the size to color ratio. I don't think anyone that sees this display knows the value of most of them.


----------



## Huntindog (Nov 11, 2021)

That Sparklett's bottle was a refrigerator water bottle


----------

